# Fishing buddy



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

FBO Staff goes hunting with Sheldon. A perfect match, maybe Kyle will take them next week.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I stopped going to outfitter buddy a long, long time ago, and popped over to see what you were referring to. It's a shame, not only b/c they hunted with him but because they promote him. The outfitters record speaks for itself, enough said.

Can you imagine what ND would do without Nodak Outdoors??? Like this site or not Chris has the balls to step up against making a buck to do what he feels is right. My hats off to the hard work put into this.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good Morning Guys

Ya dosch I don't know whats going on with Fishingbuddy. A fellow with the handle of Fireball was looking for a new site and I told him to go to nodakoutdoors where they still respect the 1st amendment. I had started a thread that had about a dozen responses and they cut the entire thing. I didn't think it was disrespectful or anything. I'll print it here and you let me know if you think it's out of line.

Read between the lines

It's easy to spot the real McCoy, they are passionate in their beliefs. The moderate on the other hand are a little scary. Now, some of these people are sincere, but some intentionally want to lead us down the rosy path. Many go so far as to proclaim themselves as "open minded", but within the same editorializing proclaim their disrespect for the passionate. The moderate is scary because we do not know what they stand for. They try to calm the passionate, but what are they really saying? Are they saying, be calm, let the poison work? I thought that all the hours of psychology I took in college was a waste, but now I think perhaps not. Many of the self proclaimed "open minded" I think are stalling us while the others work at defeating those who would preserve our hunting heritage. It may not be a planned strategy, but what would work better than having someone gain the respect of the unsuspecting, and perhaps even convincing some that compromise is the only answer? We compromised in the past, the guides and outfitters did not. They will be back to negotiate again and we will be expected by the "open minded" to compromise again. If that is to continue then hunting like radiation will have a half life. Lose half our hunting heritage today, half of the remaining in the next legislative session, half of that remaining in the next legislative session and so on. Perhaps some think this is holding out, but I think it really means we will lose hunting for all but the wealthy very quickly. So for the moderates out there, open your eyes to reality or take up shuffle board. Hunting for the average Joe is in a death struggle, and the complacent don't even know they are in a fight.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Plainsman great post, Anybody thats a moderate is to stupid to have an opinion. Thats one of the reasons I like the infamous "cootkiller" there is no question where he stands on anything!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Now Bob don't be pumping old Coot up as we do not want his head to swell and his sweetheat to mistake him for a Moose   :wink:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Rumor has it Coots "horn" is too short to make him a trophy, which might actually be a good reason for her to shoot him. She might feel "shortchanged"


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Nice post ~ PLIANSMAN~ Anyone that hunts with or guides for Sheldon, I consider a poacher. He has NO ethics and NO morals when it comes down to it. As a matter of fact, this weekend at the Greenskins we talk to the GW that is in his area and he has citied him enough times to know that everytime he checks his guides to bring them citation book with in the field. I grew up hunting ALL the land he now leases and I have been battling him since I was 6 years, now at 26 (as of today)still battling him from taking over more of the state.

I have no resoect for the man and his family!
Sorry it's a VERY soar spot in my family! HE leases the field I shot my first goose in, the field that I shot my first mountable goose and the slew that I shot my first Buffleohead in. He took all my memories as a kid!!!

Mav....


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Not worried about any shooting incidents. We identify our animals BEFORE we pull the trigger. 
And trust me, Mrs. Cootkiller is always smiling.

You can talk to us at the cove saturday, hopefully with her bull moose. Introduce yourself and I will buy you a beer, AMBER BOCK anyone.

Mav,
Never ever leave your wingman. (Your 26, you better know where that is from, if you don't, get a life)

I feel for you and what has happened. However, if this land is where you hunted as a kid, how come the landowners that obviously were your friends before now turn there backs on you. Hopefully not just for the power of money. If it is that hard to get on land down there, come up and scout and walk for moose with me and my wife and I will personally take you hunting on our stuff. Prime, Grade A duck ad goose land.

Other wise maybe you could quit whining, meet some new landowners, and alleviate the problem yourself instead of blaming all your problems on someone else who is trying to make a living.

I know sheldon made mistakes in the past but from what I have heard, from official(public) records, and from other guides, he hasn't been cited for MANY years now.

cootkiller


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If he truly has been cited that many times there is a huge problem with a system that continues to license him. You would think even the g/o would want that bap apple weeded out. :evil: :evil: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Coot is that smiling or laughing?


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Bobm. 
Giggle maybe, laugh, I don't think so.

By the way, what color is the sky in you viagra induced world.

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha hah ah a ha ah a a ha ha ha hahah ah ah a ha ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah a ah ah ah ooooooooooooooooo!

cootkiller


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

~CK~ I wasn't whinning at all!!!You got me all wrong! I was mearly staiting facts that have hapened in my life! I guess I'm sorry for not working for an Outfitter, like KB! I haven't sold out! As for the sheldonism, you'd know what I was talking about if you had spent sometime in my area. Where my family established them sleves for 26 years. Allas from what I know you have your areas in DL that are in the prime area, and yet you keep running it in peoples faces.

To tell you the truth CK. I don't hunt that area! My father still does, but not anywhere we used to hunt before Sheldon was a guide! Those Pic's you see me on this site are all over ND. I do go out, and meet new farmers. Hence the different pic's ( I know you have seen). But unlike you I can't hunt the land I grew up hunting on. WHY? Because Sheldon has it all leased. Now I ask you can you hunt the land you grew up on?

It would be damn nice to set up decoys out there agian! That's my story!Not complaining, just wishing I could relive those memories that I grew up with.

Mav...


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

cootkiller quit being such a jerk yapping about "my land" ...blah blah blah....i'm guessing your what...26-30 years old.

College must have paid killer to afford so much land. You need to quit rubbing crap in peoples faces and realize you are very fortunate to be able to farm, giving you some good places to hunt. If you were not grandfatherd into it, it's virtually impossible. With the price of land per acre and equipement. Finding a bank to loan you the funds would be harder than shooting a 6 legged goose.

So quit yapping about the prideland and telling people if they help you, you may help them. I was always brought up to be nice to people and help them out if they need it...don't expect anything in return...thats NOT why you help people. But sadly thats where it's going. If you don't bend over backwards for some people they don't feel they owe you anything. Since when did hunting become a "i owe you something" type of sport. I hate the way things are turning. Gladly we still have some individuals around that help out around my grandparents old farm (abandoned now) by cutting the grass on the county road and things like that. They never ask for anything in return...they think my grandparents freindship over the years was enough. It's these kind of people that make ND what it is.

NOT this what have you done for me lately crap.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

just checked the pics....mav tell me those snow geese in the middle of that slough weren't from this fall. sweet pics


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah ol FINGERS is a expert on all things G/O & farming :roll:

Have you practiced shooting any cows out in your pasture :lol:

Pray for snow ??? Were'nt there folks that hearded Moose with snowmobiles over there ??? :roll: I guess you could use 4 wheelers :huh: :roll:

Why don't you hire a moose guide ???

I hope you see a big one on land that they want to charge you big bucks to harvest it :eyeroll:

Why do they call you Fingers anyway ???  :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Fetch good one with the moose guide. Hey in one of your other posts you put in about being an FI. That wouldn't be an Hoosier Jim FI till I Die club member would it???


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey Coot when you get to be my age stuff like Viagra will start lookin a lot better to you. I'm not a real tecknology buff but when I need it I wouldn't be shy about getting some! Haven't got there yet but I'm am smart enough to never say never. Don't worry about the raggin everybodies giving you, have fun on your hunt. I wish I could go moose hunting sounds like a heck of a lot of fun. How the hell does a moose hide in ND anyway???


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Yes Porkchop - FI till I die  the only way to live 8)

Bob they try in sunflowers :roll: that is why it's like shooting a cow :roll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well I believe old Hoosier Jim has passed on to better places or maybe for him worse places. I have some good memories of the FI club and the Duck Blind. I still have #69 out of 100 Doc Hull FI till I die duck calls. Lost my hat chasing someone down with my boat in the Saltjacket Slough just off the Tanana River here in AK. Once it hit the glacial water it sank immediately. FI till I die!! :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Yeah poor moose, I've ran into a lot of them hunting bear in New Hampshire and elk in Wyoming they aren't real smart. I would like to hunt them just once in New Hampshire with my longbow though. What does FI mean?


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Fu#cking Idiot - It was a badge of Honor - most true waterfowlers are one - for all the things we go thru & do & adventures we have. Then there was F ing Experts - like Coot :roll:

I evolved into FEtch :roll: :lol:

Porkchop what was your handle there ??? There was a seaduck I remember from alaska - I have #49 Doc call & still have my free $25 hat - Yes Jim is gone - do you remember Mudhen from there - he just passed away (one of the best waterfowlers & one of the most intelligent person I have ever met) hunted with him 2 yrs ago - here - he was coming back this year, to go to Sask. Oct 11th with me :eyeroll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Seaduck was me! When I first started I use to be Magnum and then I changed to Seaduck. Yep it was a sad day when I lost my hat. I am surprised DOC Hull is still with us. He was in his 80s back then. I talked to him on the phone once or twice. Very nice guy. I do remember Mudhen. I just got chills! I also got the opportunity to talk to HJ on the phone once or twice. I really miss those days. Remember Benny and how he and Jim would go at it?

Bobm way back when these forums started there was a thing called the SPAV. There use to be some heated stuff on there. There was a cat named Hoosier Jim. Boy he would F with you big time if you was not all there. He came up with some crazy ****! Anyway he got banned a few times and created his own place called the Duck Blind. Basically it was the opposite of the current Flocknockers. You could could attack away all you wanted. Dirty jokes were the order of the day. Basically it was like being in a duck blind or at least that is what it was suppose to be. One day someone called us a bunch of FIs. They could not figure out why we do what we do. 0100 standing in freezing rain trying to beat the other guys out. It just did not make sense. Well to us it was just normal stuff. So we took the brand of being a bunch of FIs as a badge of honor like Fetch said. Just like me being in the military. Lots of people just don't understand why I do it. Why would I go live for 180 days in some **** whole with no running water. Why would I die for some stupid cause. Some people think that makes me an FI. Well if that is the case than I am dam proud just like the good ole Duck Blind Days. Then you would get the FEs that never did anything wrong. If they ****** on a electric fence well it must be okay. They were so narrow minded but hey they were the FEs!

Fetch you remember ole Don from Maryland? He had all those heartattacks and would piss pound the snows and seaducks and write daily journals and e-mail them out? He was about 500lbs?? I wonder if he is gone as well.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Sheldon's last guilty plea I think was in 2001.I will look it up and post the date and charge soon. Its a matter of time, he won't loose his spots.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

You are all so dumb.
You could have had free waterfowl hunting until the end of your days
I gave you the opening to all waterfowl heaven.

Too bad you decided to ridicule us.

NEVER AGAIN.

cootkiller


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

CK:
Been reading your B*llsh*t for quite some time now. I don't agree with you Bobm, the guy is not funny. CK, your a spoiled farmboy that likes to flaunt what you have in the faces of everyone you meet. You've never realized that the guys you berade are the ones fighting for your hunting heritage as well as their own. You may never loose the farm land that your family has....well never is a pretty final word....so have a good time while you can. Nobody here really gives a rats a$$ what you have going for yourself.

You've got some nerve.......asking for help on ths forum for places to hunt moose.....give me a break. I hope you have to watch a big one trot along side of you just into posted land.

This year I've helped MANY NR hunters find land and areas to hunt, many of them are from this site, I don't hear you offering anything like that, oh yah I guess you did.....if you help me I'll let you hunt. By the way, I do support caps to limit the pressure and I also think zones are a good idea, both to enable the heritage to continue at some level even though the access and leasing and general attitude from SOME (not many) landowners like yourself, to close the land to everyone. Resident and NR alike.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Field hunter you may be right but it does you nor I anygood to harbor ill will toward anyone. Its selfdestrutive and accomplishes nothing good. Life is too short to go around mad at the world so be happy and don't worry about the ignorance in this world that you come across and cannot change


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Maverick

Your situation is just not right. You know I think we are ten to one agains outfitters, and I think we have the political muscle to move the legislature where we want if the average Joe will get off his duff. The outfitters claim they lease land for access not to keep us out. I think what we should do is define lease hunting rules for our state. If the outfitters want to lease fine, but they lease only for access, and a lease can not denie others the right to hunt. They could have a tag they hang on the posted sighn that lets other hunters know they are in that field or area, and we could respect that. On the other hand if no tag was on the posted sighn it would be open to hunting. If a landowner leased his land for hunting it's open to hunting. He has every right to post for no hunting, but then that means everyone. They say they let people on when they are not hunting the area, well here is there chance to put action where there mouth is. We do not denie them a living, so why should they denie us an American heritage. If we can agree and present a united force we don't have to beg. I think the time for begging is over. Perhaps in the next election we need to focus on one politician that betrayed North Dakota and send his a$$ packing. I think the govenor would make an excellent choice.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Plainsman excellent post if the hunters in ND don't get organized and very political fast they will all be looking over a fence with a "no hunting leased for profit" sign over it. There are ahell of a lot of hunters and they need to start telling ( not asking) the politcals whats what!


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

Good morning boys....I have found my way over to this site finally. I have been assigned by the hunting gods to keep an eye out for coot and inform his grandma of any stupid stuff he says about "his" land. I don't know that I can keep up with the stupid stuff he says, I have to learn how to cut and paste pretty fast in order to stay on top. Anyway, I used to be a big fan of FB, but they have sold out and are in it for the money and free guided hunts now. That is their perogitive, they chose that path in their quest for hunting glory. Money corrupts completely, and it has found its way onto fishingbuddy. Oh well, I will post some of my infinite wisdom on here, in an attempt to get an educated and mature response from cootie. His family is paying me to bake him some humble pie.

coooooooooot.
:withstupid:


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Gee, 
Let me think here. Am i a spoiled little farmboy, no I don't think so. I work my butt off every day for up to 16 or 17 hours. I get to hunt on the weekends and on a couple mornings during the week when Clay and the boys come from Wisconsin come to hunt.
If you think what I say is B***sh** that is your opinion but there are many who feel the exact same way and if I could show you my PM box to prove it to you I would, but I would never do that to the boys that back me up.
Yes I do offer to both residents and nonresidents to come out and hunt, ALL THE TIME. Not just in exchange for favors to me either.
If you are so sure of yourself Field Hunter, PM me and lets talk. You know what though, I don't think you have the cojones to do so.

As for you fireball, your in the same boat as Fletching, YOUR AN IDIOT.
If you ever refer to my grandmother or father or brother again on this site I will make you rue the day you ever heard the name cootkiller. You don't know them and they don't know you. You just try to drop names to give yourself some credibility(which you don't have) just like you tried to do on FB.
I know this because my family would never associate with an in-breed like yourself.
I challenge you also to PM me and talk it out, IDIOT.

cootkiller


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Gee what would we all do without coot :crybaby:

Fireball where have you been ??? Why the late arrival ???

I have read your stuff at FB - most of us quit playing there sometime ago - I have only recently gave them a chance again & they have been fair to me

Ya get what ya give

Many here want to ignore Coot in hopes he goes away :eyeroll: Probably the same for me  Ol coot loves to give, but lately seems very put out that his famous land is not such a big deal to alot of us :lol: As if we will take his crappola in hopes he will welcome us to paradise :lol:

& he loves to go on & on how we don't have places to hunt, or can't get along with folks like him :lol:

He still does not Get IT - but he has come a long ways in some respects

Right Fingers ???.................... 

Being called a Idiot by Coot is as big of an Honor as I can think of - on this site 

:welcome: :withstupid: :wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Right on Fetch...I got the honor a few months ago!!!

Coot Who??????????


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

seems anyone who is Right & can defend their positions & out gives - to coot :lol: is an IDIOT

I'm willing to drop the Fooking part of Idiot --- & now call the club a Cootkiller Idiots Club  Or how about S pecial I diots of C oot K iller (SICK) :roll: :lol:............................or is that stinky Fingers ..............


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

rue the day...bla..bla...bla...bla...bla...bla. How do you know that I don't know your grandma. I have relatives in around the Cando, Leeds areas and many friends around your lake, Alice. What are you going to do cootkiller? Go back to FB where your kind are beginning to congregate and pat each other on the backs for ruining a tradition in this state. You are a weak little man, you need to threaten people, because you do no have the mental ammo to pose a logical conversation. Your only point in the end is, "I got mine, you got nothing", well we all still have great relationships with the landowners in this state. Even when there are a few out there, who are poisoning the system, like yourself. Have a good day coot.....hey coot, look around the corner, one of your kindergarten class is coloring outside the lines, go chasitize them, it will make you feel better. :sniper:


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

In the immortal words of Aesop... "The smaller the mind the greater the conceit."


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

For a teacher ~CK~you are real a**hole.You really DO sound like a spouled brat!!!Or is it jealousy I'm picking up...

CK Quote~


> If you think what I say is B***sh** that is your opinion


Well there's a lot of us who think your full of it....seems to be the majority of people on this site! I know from hunting with a lot of guys on this site!
And to think that I stood up for you when you made the "Hammer time in the Killing Fields" thread! I was the idiot for doing that!

Really your the idiot! Stop denying it! Or get a life as you also said! :down:

MAV....


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Jealous of what, two or three meat heads that spend the majority of their time here than out in the fields dong what they should be.

I don't think so.

The last few posts have talked about not caring what I say and how you all are ignoring my opinions and my thoughts. Well that is obviously not true by the fact that you legitimatize my opinions by responding to them.
As for no one caring about our little paradise up north. The PM messages have been rolling in.

cootkiller


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

.........................


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

YOU GUYS WONDER WHY FBO CUTS YOUR POSTS OUT?!?!?!

Look at all this inane back and forth? Who cares who has what and who can hunt more and who's granddaddy was here first?

The ideal of sites like this are to unify sportsmen in an effort to improve and enjoy the heritage of hunting and fishing. It is disheartening to see this kind of engagement on a "grassroots" site designed to help us all.

Put this crap aside and act like adults. Constructive criticism is fine, questions, fine, a little sarcasm and jests in fun, fine. However, the last several posts seem pretty heated and childish as well.

Knock it off.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Yes Mom :wink:

Ya get what ya give


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

...blessed are the peacemakers... :lol:


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Sure that site is about the outdoors, but during this legislative session which site gave a rats *** about the future of our hunting and which was trying to scrape a coulpe extra bucks?Sheldon is expanding into two new areas from what I hear, could be your area next. Do you really think that outfitter is content with what they have? Hell no, it won't stop.With all the laws they've broken and all the people they've screwed,it's to their advantage to try to trade hunts for PR,and behind the scenes they could care less but to make more money.Fishing buddy is giving "props" to this, and giving them good PR in exchange for hunts.It's right there in your face and they're rubbing everyones nose in it.I personally find it sickening,but hey if that's what you chose to support its everyones decision I guess.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

You know~CK~ No one can really validate what you are saying about your PM! Hell I can say the same thing! But yet I can't prove it! GREAT AWESOME your right! Try taking some Constructive criticism. Don't fly back at people because you think your the voice of reason. Why do you tend to fight with Residents when we are the people paying your sallary? Some how (with you swollen head) you tend to think your right on all this!
If you would have kept your mouth shut on the Shelodonisms, your name wouldn't have come up, but yet you stuck up for a known GAME VIOLATER! Someone who has repeadetly broken the laws our G&F uphold!He has been cited over 50 times. If you don't believe me, I'll send you his rap sheet. I have plenty of them! Then maybe you'd shut your bleeding mouth about FACTS that you don't really have the full STORY on! But really go ahead and feel good about defending a law breaker! I wouldn't!!!

Also if you think I've only hunted with 2 or 3 guys off this site your dead wrong again! The number would actually amaze you COOTIE! We are also out doing the same thing you are! HUNTING!

MAV....


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Fetch,
You truly suprise me with how stupid you actualy are.
What in the hell does FINGERS mean. I think you have me confused with someone else. God your an idiot.

Just thought I would let you boys know. The moose hunt is done.

Yeeeee haaaaa.

Would like to thank Bob, Doug, and Brandy. Without your help it never would have happened.

She nailed it on the first shot and then put two more into him from 75 yards.

Beautiful, just beautiful. Pluse we made a new friend and got back in touch with a couple old ones.

I love it.
Nothing some of you cavedheads can say will bring us down off this pedestal for awhile. Then we went out saturday morning with my brother-in-law and killed some ducks. WOW, awesome.

Yeah it may be like shooting a cow, but the look of elation on Mrs. Cootkillers face will be ingrained in my memory for a long time.
Plus I got it on video.
AND that pretty much forces us to buy another freezer, hooah.

cootkiller


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

ok...i'm lost...i hear you guys bring up this "sheldon" guys name all the time....Who is he?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sheldon Schlect...guides and outfits out of Streeter.

Here is his website...*EDITED BY ADMIN* (email the admin if you'd like to find out URL (fishhook, I know you know me so just MSN message me), we won't advertise this site EVER on this website...I know you were trying to help out Ken, but not for any reason do I want it here...thanks guys).

As you can see,he is tied up with Texas Outfitters.


----------



## ranger1 (Sep 11, 2003)

How big was the moose cootkiller? I assume it was a bull... As far as all of this guide and outfitter crap goes I can't say I agree with you but I gotta give ya credit - You sure know how to get these boys fired up! Haven't seen anything from you on Fishing Buddy in a while - you finally give up on that crew or did they give you the boot??? Anyway keep on keepin' it interesting -- :beer: sites like this would suck if there was nobody that was willing to argue an opposing viewpoint - Later


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

CT
Here is info. on Sheldon Schecht's last Plea agreement that I am aware of:

Case # 01-K-370 Stutsman District court "Aiding Consummation of a crime"
On Aug 28 2001 Schlecht entered a plea of Guilty and was fined $1000 donated to R.A.P and to make restitution to ND G&F of $2200. ND G$F agrees not to revolk or refuse to renew Schlecht's, ND guiding license based on any of the allegation underlying the current charges.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No problem Chris...don't want to give him any free advertising!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Has anyone ever asked our GNF as to why they didn't revoke his license as part of the penalty??????/


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

They have for a couple of years but hten his wife or brother get's a new liscense and then they take over the company until he can renew his liscense. That's how it's been going over the past 10 year! He keeps his clients.

Mav....


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Go to the photo album on this web site, click on public hunting photos, scroll down to Another late season hunt,click on it, then to Last day of season and click on this one. Pay attention to the fat guy on the right of each photo, known as goosepig.

He is one of Sheldon's guides for the past 2 years and is presently. This guy is a self professed game violater, common admitted petty thief( ask Scheels), he has left (more like fled this state) a trail of unpaid bills and cheated many people out of money. He is now here for hunting season driving a vehicle brandishing Okie plates guiding for S.Schlect.

There are 2 morals to this true story-don't cast stones from your glass house and if you sleep with the dogs you will get fleas!!

I am no fan of fishing buddy and there promotion of legalized market hunting.But on this site we must refrain from showing pictures and bragging how many birds we kill everyday!! These people are hurting our cause to preserve our highly endangered heritage. How many NR and wanna-be-guides are you people turning the light bulbs on for.

COME ON PEOPLE, WAKE-UP!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We were already setup in our field, and two guys showed up claiming to have permission for the same field. Anywho I just asked them to hop into our spread...no biggie. He knew who I was and didn't tell me he guided for Sheldon until later, nor do I know any history on Troy and still don't other than that. There was plenty of conversation afterwords I can assure you.

I got a chance to hunt with my good buddies Madison and Matt Jones, and met goosehunter4life. And we also took out a 81-year-old local who said it was the best hunt of his life. Just another memory, I don't think I really have to defend where my position lies, I've always left it out in the open.


----------



## dcrothers (Oct 6, 2002)

Fletch and Seadog:

I also got chewed by Hooiser Jim a number of times. One time I made a suggestion that he format his site by putting the advertisements on the sides instead of making us scroll through them each time. I have never seen anyone as mad as him. Sorry to hear that he has gone on to his great reward.
I think I was "Teal" or "Snowgoose", don't remember which.


----------

